# Delivering packages at 11pm at night?



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

I had a package I ordered from Amazon not show up this week. I checked the tracking and it said there was a delay that day delivering the package and then it said it was delivered at 11pm at night! Is that even possible? I have never seen a shift go that late at my warehouse before. Unless the delivery driver did some personal stuff first and then delivered the packages later.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Did you get it?


----------



## Cody6666 (Apr 18, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Did you get it?


No i never got it


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Just last week we had offers for 7-11 I never take the night ones


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

i saw those 7 to 11 you gotta be outa your mind to be walking around the ghetto at 10-11 at night.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I'd feel like Santa Claus delivering packages at 11pm.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Pay was 100 bucks but still I won't do it


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Yeah for $100 I really want to risk getting shot. Especially now that you have to take stupid a$$ pics.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

made the chronic mistake of jumping on a 7pm to 11pm block of re-deliveries to make $80. The block time alone should've been a flagrant red flag. But I was a clueless n00b with a go get 'em attitude. And so didn't realize the addresses were located all over the country and Canada, until I bothered to consult the map summary tab for the first time.

Damn you FREP. Never again.



Cody6666 said:


> I had a package I ordered from Amazon not show up this week. I checked the tracking and it said there was a delay that day delivering the package and then it said it was delivered at 11pm at night! Is that even possible? I have never seen a shift go that late at my warehouse before. Unless the delivery driver did some personal stuff first and then delivered the packages later.


WH are open 24 hrs or at least the ones here in SF bay area most definitely are. They should always have night shift WH worker associates working around the clock in case something arises.


----------



## OnlyInTheA (Oct 19, 2016)

Here in ATL prime now goes until 12. Did 10-12 once.... will never do it again.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

At least with Prime they're expecting someone to come up the driveway, since they placed the order. Regular boxes would seem a bit risky.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Damn these houses as well that don't have a lighted house number, no address number on mail boxes. Got a 6-9pm Logistics block once, 30+ pax, all re deliveries for apartments, >1/2$ million homes, large lots, and no house numbers. It rained, traffic bad due to rain, became dark fast, had a hard time finding apartments in tight parking and driveways, apartments with no building numbers, ended up with 20 pax returns. Lisle Dch guy is like, "whoa this is way too many returns, I have to write a ticket for this." Never again will I take weeknight re attempts.

As I was walking away after dropping pax, when I determined and thought I was at right address (although there wasn't any house humber on a >$1/2M home on large lot in DuPage), I asked homeowner if I was at the right address and why they didn't have a home address or number sign (am thinking cheap 'tards). I was told they were doing painting. I pray they don't have a 911 emergency since no one would be able to determine where someone is being shot or robbed. Would it really kill people to put up a temp address sign? Mind you this is in "rich" Wheaton DuPage County. Morons.


----------

